# Quantity Surveyor Opportunities in Canada



## Theoxinthebox (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi All,

First post on the forums, hoping to tap into all of your knowledge to help us realise our dream of moving from the UK to Canada.

My wife, son and I have decided after attending a Canadian Expo in London to put the wheels in motion in terms of finding potential employment for me in Canada and making the move from the UK.

Unfortunately my profession isn't on the list of skills required for a permanent residency, however this isn't too much of a worry for us as we feel a temporary work visa for a couple of years would give us an opportunity to get a feel for the country and then decide whether a permanent move would be exactly what we are after.

What I'm trying to do now is build up a list of companies and contacts to speak to regarding Quantity Surveying jobs in Canada and I'm hoping a few of you may have some experience in this field? I am a chartered surveyor with the RICS and have 8 years client side experience in both building and civil engineering projects. I'm currently working on power distribution projects in the UK.

From our initial research we are leaning towards British Columbia as a preferred province, mainly due to the climate, with an ideal location being somewhere like Kelowna. We are of course open to suggestion and also understand we need to be open minded to where the potential work opportunities may be as well. 

What we really don't want is to move from a busy city location in London to another busy city location where our son will not benefit from the open spaces and quieter pace of life we are looking for from our move.

Thats really it in a nutshell, I hope a few of you are able to offer up some advice/guidance to us in these early stages of our potential move.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a project manager and relocated to Kelowna a few years ago from the UK, having worked for companies like Bovis, Costain and Taylor Woodrow. As you have probably discovered the QS is not so widely recognised in the US/Canadian market, although the PQS role does exist. Depending on your experience and preference, however, you could look towards an estimating role that would give you more opportunity and choice, with potential to move in to project management afterwards. Are you attending the Canada expo in london later this month? I will be there on a recruitment drive for my company looking for estimators and PM's so let me know!.

Regards
Ian


----------



## grayoung12 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Ian*



inutley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a project manager and relocated to Kelowna a few years ago from the UK, having worked for companies like Bovis, Costain and Taylor Woodrow. As you have probably discovered the QS is not so widely recognised in the US/Canadian market, although the PQS role does exist. Depending on your experience and preference, however, you could look towards an estimating role that would give you more opportunity and choice, with potential to move in to project management afterwards. Are you attending the Canada expo in london later this month? I will be there on a recruitment drive for my company looking for estimators and PM's so let me know!.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

I am a Senior QS currently working in London with 16 years experience, I am looking to move to Canada and came across your message above.

If you are still looking for estimators and PM's could I send my CV to you?

Thanks,
Graham


----------

